
Bitcoin Surges 15% Because Nobody Learned Their Lesson After the Last Crash - ourmandave
https://gizmodo.com/bitcoin-surges-15-overnight-because-nobody-learned-the-1833737971
======
sarcasmatwork
This article makes no sense and the author is rather clueless about btc. Look
in the comments. This guy says that BTC has no value, yet there is proof it
does. Its a scam? Maybe this guy was scammed?

